# Solved: AVG Email Scanner (Active/Inactive Issue)



## liz tuck (Jan 16, 2009)

:up::up::up: _AVG Email Scanner Inactive Issue_ :up::up::up:
Thanks to elena 11 - i got this issue sorted out...I had the same problem as everybody else - with the email scanner for the (AVG Internet Security 8.0) saying it was "active" and then becoming "inactive" to resolve this problem - 
open "My Computer" - (On Desktop or find in Start Menu)
then open your Hard Drive (C: usually) -
then open "Program Files" (Folder)
then open "AVG" (Folder)
then open "AVG8" (Folder)
then "Double left click" the avg icon with ("avgemc") under it,
It won't appear to have done anything at all - but this will activate the email scanner and keep it active... this was the easiest way to resolve and explain the problem to others out there who may be having the same issue... regards liz tuck...
Hope this helps!!!


----------

